# Blog about learning how to play guitar



## RobHaney (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I don't know if this is exactly the right place to put this but I want to let every know that I have just started a blog about learning how to play guitar.

I love writing and i love playing guitar so I figured that this would be a great thing to do. It's still fairly new and theres not a whole of articles but hopefully in time it will grow and we can get a community going around it.

If you would like to stop by and leave a comment I'd really appreciate it. Tell me what ya think guys. 

Learn How To Play Guitar Online

Thanks


----------

